# How about Jordan Hill for Carl Landry?



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Situation:

Kings are not running for playoffs. They have enough bigs.

Cousins is Kings' future. 

Landry is a lot of older than Hill. 

Landry could be in the block.


----------

